# Shtypi dhe politika > Portali i forumit >  Gentian Marku, marinsi që ra heroikisht në Irak

## Leandra

Ne oret e vona te pasdites merret vesht lajmi se kishte vdekur djali i vetem 22-vjecar shqiptare ne Iraq.  Gentian Marku, nga Lezha djali vetem i oficerit  Zef Markut, ka vdekur para 2 ditesh ne "front line" ne Iraq.  Lajmi mesohet nga dy officeret american qe trokiten ne deren e familjen Marku dhe gjeten vajzen e tyre 14 vjecare dhe i treguan se i vellai Gentiani kishe vdekur ne front line, kaq ishin komentet e tyre.  Nje telefonate e bere nga e bija ua shkurton jeten prinderve te tij te cilet ne ate kohe punonin se djali i tyre i vetem kishte vdekur.  Dicka e pabesueshme per Prinderit e tij dhe per te gjithe ato qe e njihnin, si djale simpatik, i shkathet, punetor dhe shume i shoqerise.

Miq te familjes dhe nje nder shoket e ngushte te vellait tim vdiq duke lene vetem kujtimin e tij dhe letrat prej kartoni nje pellembshme ku i shkruante vazhdimisht vellait sesi shkonin punet dhe si ia kalonte ne Iraq.

Momentalisht trupi i tij ndodhet ne Germani kur pritet tu sillet prinderve ne Michigan.  Me pas, si deshira e fundit e Gentit para se te vdiste trupi i tij do prehet per here te fundit ne Lezhe ku dhe ka lindur.

Tmerr i vertete per kete familje qe mbeten pa djale, duke luftuar per kete dreq vendi ku ndodhemi.

Ngushellime familjes Marku dhe Gentit (sic e thirnim) iu prehte trupi ne paqe dhe paste drite gjithmone.

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

Ngushellime Familjes,

Keshtu qe Gentiani eshte shqiptari i dyte qe vritet ne radhet e ushtrise amerikane ne Irak!!!

Mbece more shoke mbece,

pertej ures se Qabese  :i ngrysur: ((((

----------


## Big Blue

Ngushellimet me te sinqerta familjes Marku per kete humbje te rende. Dhimbjen tuaj e ndajme sebashku. 

Zoti i dhashte parrizin Gentit.

----------


## White_Angel

Joooooooooooooooooooo, nuk eshte e vertet, Oh! Zot nuk mund ta besoj. Kam punuar me prinderit e Gentit. Zefi gjithmone ishte ne merak dhe mezi priste qe ai te kthehej ne Michigan afer tyre. kane blere shtepi ne 16-17 Decuindre dhe gjithmone thoshte:' Ehhhhhh se kam per vete kete shtepi po per gentin ta gezoj me nusen se s'dua tu behem barre femijeve." Zefi dhe Sate( e shoqja) e kane ndertuar ate shtepi me pare gjaku dhe mundin duke punuar Zefi turni i trete dhe sate turni i dyte qe te kishin kujdes dhe vajzen se ishte ne moshe delikate. Nuk arrij ta besoj. Duart po me dridhen. Genti ka qene parashutist si ka perfunduar ne front line. Ohhhhh Zot , sa e pameshirshme shte jeta. Ohhhhh Krisht nuk mundem ta besoj o Zot i madh perse i merr keto jete njerezish. Genti priste te mbaronte ushtrine dhe te vazhdonte shkollen qe ja pagonte ushtrija dhe planet ishin qe te martohej . Nuk mund ta besoj. Zefi gjithmone bente shaka dhe me therriste Miss Eleganca  :i ngrysur:  , po tani me thoshte a e shef si te ka bere America si Miss . Ohhhh Zot sa keq edhe gjithmone pastaj me tregonte per gentin se si mezi e priste ti vinte ne shtepi.

Me falni nuk mund te shkruaj dot me me duhet te bej disa telefonata.

----------


## [xeni]

Shume e dhimbshme. Zoti ia lehtesofte dhimbjen familjes!

----------


## friendlyboy1

Kjo te ben te ndryshosh mendjen per te shkuar ne ushtri. Gjynah per kete cunin por ai esht vetem nje nga njerzit e ndershem qe dhan jeten per ta mbrojtur boten nga terrorizmi.

----------


## White_Angel

Genti eshte vrare te Enjten. Te dielen ka folur perhere te fundit me prinderit dhe me motren dhe i ka thene te motres :" *Kam shume frike , se po vriten shoket perdite, dhe une e di qe derisa e mora kete rruge si 1 dhe 1 bejne 2 mund te perfundoj edhe une si ata".*. Vetem para pak ditesh se te vritej i ka derguar te gjitha rrobat civile qe ka pasur familjes sikur tia ndihte zemra. E jema qante dhe shkulte floket duke vajtuar :" Ahhhhhh , more Genti , zoja e bekume cfare kam me ju cu tezeve per Krishtlindje dhe per Shen Nikollen ( 5 dhjetor) , cfare dhurate kam me ji cue per dhurata. "  

Sa ka filluar punen ne oren 6:00 te mengjesit , e ka tefonuar e bija dhe i ka thene qe babi kane ardhur dy marinsa dhe te kane kerkuar. Ai e ka lene punen ka marre te shoqen se marinsat nuk i kane thene gje te bijes vetem i kane kerkuar te jatin per te folur , se vajza eshte 14 vjece dhe nuk mundeshin ti jepnin lajmin. Kur ka mberritur Zefi ne shtepi  marinsat kane ardhur mbas gjysem ore dhe i kane thene qe I biri i vetem ka vdekur nga nje bombardim qe eshte bere ne Irak. Zefi eshte bere gjysem njeriu dhe nuk mund ti kthej pergjigje askujt, as e shoqja vetem vajton. Trupi pritet te vi o sot ose neser dhe Genti e ka lene amanet me fjale se nese vdes dua trupin te ma varrosni ne Lezhe ku kam lindur. Nuk e besoj qe Zefi ka per te jetuar me ne Michigan , ata sa te shesin shtepine kane per te ikur prane djalit te pakten ti pastrojne dhe ti lajne varrin  , e ta qajne . 

Ja vjen njeriu per nje jete me te mire, mundohet me mish e me shpirt per tu siguruar femijve dicka dhe perfundimi i ha dheu`. Zefi punonte dy pune per te paguar shtepine dhe mos t'ju mundonte asgje ne shtepi asnjerit nga femijve.



Per te gjithe ata qe jetojne ne Michigan o kudo prane nesh , kush ka mundesi do t'ju isha shume mirenjohese tu dergoni nganje kartoline ngushellimi. 

Adresa eshte:


Zef Marku
39763 Dorian Dr
Sterling Heights, MI 48310-2315

Nr. telfonit : 1( 586) 939 2274






White_Angel

----------


## Leandra

> Genti eshte vrare te Enjten. 
> 
> 
> Per te gjithe ata qe jetojne ne Michigan o kudo prane nesh , kush ka mundesi do t'ju isha shume mirenjohese tu dergoni nganje kartoline ngushellimi. 
> 
> Adresa eshte:
> 
> 
> Zef Marku
> ...


Bravo sa po kerkoja addressen...  Edhe une ju lutem nese keni mundesi ti dergoni nje kartoline ngushellimi.

Genti kishte dhe nje muaj te kthehej perfundimisht ne Michigan, pasi mbaronte detyren e tij ne Iraq, ku do vazhdonte, punen e tij si oficer apo si polic.

Faleminderit te gjitheve per ngushellimet tuaja.

----------


## Big Blue

Per Zotin me vjen shume keq per familjen e tij por fakti qe prinderit e te ndjerit te punojne nje jete per ti siguruar nje te ardhme djalit te vetem dhe pastaj ta lejojne te shkoje ne lufte me duket hap shume i gabuar.

Kot nuk thote populli: _" Peri keputet aty ku eshte me i holle"_

Pacin baftin e mire.

----------


## green

Me vjen shume keq...
Te pakten (e vetmja gje qe me shkon neper mend tani) shpresoj te mos kete ndjere dhimbje...ti kete mbyllur syte pa vuajtje...

Iu prefte shpirti ne paqe Gentianit!

----------


## abnk

Falemiders per sherbimin e Zoti ta pushofte shpirtin!
Semper Fi, brother!

----------


## abnk

A e din kush repartin e Gentianit?

----------


## StormAngel

Ngushellimet e mia familjes Marku per humbjen e tejmadhe. :i ngrysur: 


Stormi

----------


## Dito

Ngushellimet me te sinqerta familjes Marku.

Me vjen vertet keq qe nje djale shqiptar te humbe jeten per nje lufte jo te tijen. U prehte ne paqe prane krijuesit te tij.

----------


## abnk

> Ngushellimet me te sinqerta familjes Marku.
> 
> *Me vjen vertet keq qe nje djale shqiptar te humbe jeten per nje lufte jo te tijen*. U prehte ne paqe prane krijuesit te tij.


Odeon,

Mos ia ulni vlerat deshmorit.  Perderisa ai ka hi n'ushtri, i ka mendue ato pune.

----------


## SELENA_27

Me te vertete shume e dhimbshme.Ngushellimet me te sinqerta familjes Marku.

----------


## Taulant _NYC

> Ngushellimet me te sinqerta familjes Marku.
> 
> Me vjen vertet keq qe nje djale shqiptar te humbe jeten per nje lufte jo te tijen. U prehte ne paqe prane krijuesit te tij.


Se mos e ke idene ti c 'do te thote lufte ..................ngushellime famlijes .

----------


## Manulaki

> Per Zotin me vjen shume keq per familjen e tij por fakti qe prinderit e te ndjerit te punojne nje jete per ti siguruar nje te ardhme djalit te vetem dhe pastaj ta lejojne te shkoje ne lufte me duket hap shume i gabuar.
> 
> Kot nuk thote populli: _" Peri keputet aty ku eshte me i holle"_
> 
> Pacin baftin e mire.



Nuk mund te gjykosh vendimet e te tjereve. Gjithkush e di vete si e ben jeten. Ajo qe ka rendesi eshte qe keta njerez jane ne dhimbje dhe nuk kane nevoje qe kjo dhimbje t'ju rendohet por t'ju lehtesohet.

Ngushellimet me te thella! Fajtor nuk eshte askush pervec fatit.

----------


## ledio

Ngushellimet me te sinqerta familjes Marku. 
Me vjen shume keq per Gentin sepse paska vdekur ne diten e Thanksgiving ne Amerike, po ama si deshmor i vertete afer dites se flamurit dhe clirimit ne Shqiperi.

Edhe nje here ngushellimet me te sinqerta.

Me respekt.............Ledio

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

> Genti eshte vrare te Enjten. Te dielen ka folur perhere te fundit me prinderit dhe me motren dhe i ka thene te motres :" *Kam shume frike , se po vriten shoket perdite, dhe une e di qe derisa e mora kete rruge si 1 dhe 1 bejne 2 mund te perfundoj edhe une si ata".*. Vetem para pak ditesh se te vritej i ka derguar te gjitha rrobat civile qe ka pasur familjes sikur tia ndihte zemra. E jema qante dhe shkulte floket duke vajtuar :" Ahhhhhh , more Genti , zoja e bekume cfare kam me ju cu tezeve per Krishtlindje dhe per Shen Nikollen ( 5 dhjetor) , cfare dhurate kam me ji cue per dhurata. "  
> 
> Sa ka filluar punen ne oren 6:00 te mengjesit , e ka tefonuar e bija dhe i ka thene qe babi kane ardhur dy marinsa dhe te kane kerkuar. Ai e ka lene punen ka marre te shoqen se marinsat nuk i kane thene gje te bijes vetem i kane kerkuar te jatin per te folur , se vajza eshte 14 vjece dhe nuk mundeshin ti jepnin lajmin. Kur ka mberritur Zefi ne shtepi  marinsat kane ardhur mbas gjysem ore dhe i kane thene qe I biri i vetem ka vdekur nga nje bombardim qe eshte bere ne Irak. Zefi eshte bere gjysem njeriu dhe nuk mund ti kthej pergjigje askujt, as e shoqja vetem vajton. Trupi pritet te vi o sot ose neser dhe Genti e ka lene amanet me fjale se nese vdes dua trupin te ma varrosni ne Lezhe ku kam lindur. Nuk e besoj qe Zefi ka per te jetuar me ne Michigan , ata sa te shesin shtepine kane per te ikur prane djalit te pakten ti pastrojne dhe ti lajne varrin  , e ta qajne . 
> 
> Ja vjen njeriu per nje jete me te mire, mundohet me mish e me shpirt per tu siguruar femijve dicka dhe perfundimi i ha dheu`. Zefi punonte dy pune per te paguar shtepine dhe mos t'ju mundonte asgje ne shtepi asnjerit nga femijve.
> 
> 
> 
> Per te gjithe ata qe jetojne ne Michigan o kudo prane nesh , kush ka mundesi do t'ju isha shume mirenjohese tu dergoni nganje kartoline ngushellimi. 
> ...


Nga ckam lexuar nga ty White Angel, u preka, dhe me vjen shume gjynah per familjen e tij dhe per djalin e rri qe smund te realizonte enderrat e tije  :i ngrysur: . Por kur shkon ne lufte duhesh te dish qe je ne rrezik, sadoqe mund te kesh shpresa qe s'do te ndodhi gje. O zot sa te liget jane keta njerez qe vejn jeten e njerzeve te tjere ne rrezik duke bere lufte...

----------

